# 2003 325i 15K miles - control arm bushing gone - anyone else?



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Just rained last night in SF Bay area, and driving my car after the rain stopped, noticed a "loose" sounding clunk coming from the front left suspension that I never experienced before. It came when driving over the speed humps in my apt complex - an everyday experience.

My wife took the car into BMW Concord this morning, and they took it for a test drive. They think it is a control arm busing. They are trying to diagnose and get it fixed by 2pm today (great service).

Question to others - is this common? I don't recall too many failures at such a low mileage. My previous 2000 323ci didn't have this issue, even after 3 years 35K miles.

Strange...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

The bushings are a common failure on the e46. But, you're right, they usually last longer than 15k. I think people typically have to replace them around 50k.


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

2001 330Ci with 28K, just had them replaced. Honestly, I thought I was just be a little crazy, the clunking sound was really light....barely noticable, I just mentioned it because it was (suppose to be) my last service. They replaced my bushing. :dunno:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> Just rained last night in SF Bay area, and driving my car after the rain stopped, noticed a "loose" sounding clunk coming from the front left suspension that I never experienced before. It came when driving over the speed humps in my apt complex - an everyday experience.
> 
> My wife took the car into BMW Concord this morning, and they took it for a test drive. They think it is a control arm busing. They are trying to diagnose and get it fixed by 2pm today (great service).
> 
> ...


Do you have sport or standard suspension?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

They start going bad around 10K, but will last a lot longer, depending on how tolerant you are of front end slop. A lot of the time, they aren't diagnosed until you start getting gunshot noises.


----------



## dnanorton (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a '00 323i with standard suspention. 62k and both front control arms are in need of replacement. I went to the local Import place to order the parts. The parts guy started smiling. He said he gets this request so much he knows the part #'s by memory. 

Fist thing I noticed was a rubbing/grinding front suspention type noise when going over speed bumps slowly in the parking lots. 

I'm going to replace the control arms while I'm at it. They are just a few more bucks and the ball joints are built into the control arms. Total estimate with parts is less than $700.00. Bushings alone would cost over 400 with out the control arm install.


----------



## Black2000328i (Oct 18, 2004)

Chrischeung. I replaced the right side control arm a few months
ago. The left control arm was replaced by the privious owner.
I didn't have any noises or loose feeling steering. The service
technition noticed it when I had the car in for a oil change. I
thought they corrected the problem by now. :dunno:


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Just some helpful note to all the control arm in need guys.

I need to replace my cars bushings as well, and after doing some research I found the following interesting things:

1. Control arms and control arm bushings are made by ..bling bling Lemforder. 
A control arm + bushing costs $210+VAT from the BMW dealer.

Lemforder sells the EXACT THING(hey,they make it, and pass it to BMW to use) for abit more than half the price.

I am talking about the latest control arm + the improved bushing.

So, I am sure that I wont be taking my car to the dealer to do the job.

I will take it to a local specialist, and to a good alignment place after that to fix the alignment.

Those who need to know the correct alignment figures of the E46 they are here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72444

Those who wanyt to contacl Lemforder to find their nearest agent, you can find them here:
http://www.zf-trading.com/direkt.php?link=owx_9_31644_2_6_0_00000000000000.html

I hope that I helped.
Also, the following models get THE SAME control arms, so at e or another, all will have a control arm issue:

some tim
3 (E46) 318 i87/ 1181895M 43 B 1902/98 - 09/013 (E46) 328 i142/ 1932793M 52 B 2802/98 - 06/003 (E46) 320 d100/ 1361951M 47 D 2004/98 - 09/013 (E46) 323 i125/ 1702494M 52 B 25 (Vanos)03/98 - 09/003 (E46) 320 i110/ 1501991M 52 B (20 6 S3) Vanos03/98 - 09/003 (E46) 316 i77/ 1051895-09/98 - /3 (E46) 330 d135/ 1842926M 57 D 3010/99 - /3 (E46) 330 i170/ 2312979-06/00 - /3 (E46) 320 i125/ 1702171-09/00 - /3 (E46) 325 i141/ 1922494-09/00 - /3 (E46) 316 i77/ 1051596M 43 B 16 (16 4 E3)04/00 - /3 (E46) 318 i105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 (E46) 320 d110/ 1501995-09/01 - /3 (E46) 318 d85/ 1161951-09/01 - /3 (E46) 316 i85/ 1151796N 42 B 1802/02 - /3 (E46) 330 d150/ 2042993-03/03 - /3 Coupe (E46) 323 Ci125/ 1702494M 52 B 25 (Vanos)04/99 - 09/003 Coupe (E46) 328 Ci142/ 1932793M 52 B 2804/99 - 06/003 Coupe (E46) 320 Ci110/ 1501991-08/99 - 09/003 Coupe (E46) 318 Ci87/ 1181895M 43 B 1911/99 - 09/013 Coupe (E46) 330 Ci170/ 2312979-06/00 - /3 Coupe (E46) 320 Ci125/ 1702171-09/00 - /3 Coupe (E46) 325 Ci141/ 1922494-09/00 - /3 Coupe (E46) 316 Ci77/ 1051596M 43 B 16 (16 4 E3)04/00 - /3 Coupe (E46) 318 Ci105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 Coupe (E46) 330 Cd150/ 2042993-03/03 - /3 Coupe (E46) 320 Cd110/ 1501995-11/03 - /3 Touring (E46) 320 i110/ 1501991M 52 B (20 6 S3) Vanos10/99 - 09/003 Touring (E46) 318 i87/ 1181895M 43 B 1910/99 - 09/013 Touring (E46) 328 i142/ 1932793M 52 B 2810/99 - 06/003 Touring (E46) 320 d100/ 1361951M 47 D 2003/00 - 09/013 Touring (E46) 330 d135/ 1842926M 57 D 3010/99 - /3 Touring (E46) 330 i170/ 2312979-06/00 - /3 Touring (E46) 320 i125/ 1702171-09/00 - /3 Touring (E46) 325 i141/ 1922494-09/00 - /3 Touring (E46) 320 d110/ 1501995-09/01 - /3 Touring (E46) 318 i105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 Touring (E46) 316 i85/ 1151796N 42 B 1803/02 - /3 Touring (E46) 318 d85/ 1151951-03/02 - /3 Touring (E46) 330 d150/ 2042993-03/03 - /3 Cabriolet (E46) 323 Ci125/ 1702494M 52 B 25 (Vanos)04/00 - 09/003 Cabriolet (E46) 330 Ci170/ 2312979-06/00 - /3 Cabriolet (E46) 320 Ci125/ 1702171-09/00 - /3 Cabriolet (E46) 325 Ci141/ 1922494-09/00 - /3 Cabriolet (E46) 318 Ci105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 316 ti85/ 1151796N 42 B 1806/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 325 ti141/ 1922494-06/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 318 ti105/ 1431995N 42 B 2009/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 320 td110/ 1501995-09/01 - /3 Compact (E46) 318 td85/ 1151995-03/03 - /Z4 3.0 i170/ 2312979-02/03 - /Z4 2.5 i141/ 1922494-02/03 - /







 
*******>
********>


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*I have the sport suspension*

Car came back - good as new!


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> Car came back - good as new!


 :thumbup:


----------

